# 01 740iL - Sport package?



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok. Well not going for the 530i cause after I brought it to a mechanic it was in a world of problems. So went to another dealer and found heaven. A almost straight up even trade for my 01 A6 4,2L Quattro -














































2001 740iL with "Sport Package" 109k miles runs and drives great. No clunks and anything from engine, suspension, or tranny. Umm it shows sport-package on the original sticker paper but not sport wheel or transmission with step-tronic but idk why it is probably cause its a iL? But let me know what you think.. Asking $ 10,000 for it.


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice looking 740iL! Hope it works out for you.

As far as I know, the 740iL's did not come with the steptronic trannys, nor the sport differentials. I do think the 750iL's did come with the steptronic tranny though.

I think you'll really like the 740iL. Nice driving cars, plenty of power for long drives & cruising. Darn comfortable, also.

Good luck!

PS - I should have added my info is based on USA 740iLs.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

+1. Interior wood color, shadowline exterior trim, and if stock M-Parallels and clear turns make it look like an 01 Sport Package. The missing steptronic shows it's an iL.

4x3 NAV screen, if stock, make it appear as a 3/00 to 8/00 build date of the 01 model year. (16:9 wide screen NAV would indicate 9/00 to 7/01 build date of the 01 model year.)


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Quick question - Can the nav be updated any? Looks just a little out dated, looking to go widescreen anyway but just wondering. Has Premium, Sport, and Cold Weather packages with a few others. Almost fully loaded. Almost. Will be saving up for a transmission rebuild. Will be going with the IPT Transmission Rebuild Kit and torque converter.. I know they use the same ZF Tranns as in my Audi and it failed.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i believe you will need to replace the nav unit in the trunk along with the screen to have a functional widescreen. mine has it. 

this iL looks to be just a regular model, not a sport package. you might be able to tell by the vin number if you ask a BMW dealership though. if so, it would have the sport gearing in the rear differential. it does have cold weather package seats front and rear, which is pretty nice. its just missing the M steering wheel and sport seats. 

personally, i'd go for it. it looks to be in great shape. make sure to get a carfax report, see if they have service history on the car. do they have the floor mats for the car. mine didnt come with any when i bought it, i ended up getting the all weather ones. smart idea on my part.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

Behind your factory amp in the boot of your car is the Sat. Nav. wiring.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

It has the original sticker - showing sport package and such


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

bmwtime740 said:


> sorry to burst everyones bubble but my 1997 740iL came with the sport/winter package. Steptronic tranny which I use all of the time. I can shift in and out of every single gear without setting it to the M for manual mode.





CodyItaliano said:


> this iL looks to be just a regular model, not a sport package. you might be able to tell by the vin number if you ask a BMW dealership though. if so, it would have the sport gearing in the rear differential.


In the USA, the factory Sport Pacakge was not available until 1999 for the i, and 2000 for the iL.

The iL's in the USA with the Sport Package did not get the lower gearing.

If the iL in the photo is in the USA, unless modified, appears to be an early 2001 iL Sport. However, the OP location is "Germany" so the available configurations are going to be different.

The photos show Vavona (red'ish) wood interior trim, and the black "shadowline" exterior trim. These are both expensive to change out on a non-Sport to make it look like a Sport.


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

BMW 3-SERIES said:


> Quick question - Can the nav be updated any? Looks just a little out dated, looking to go widescreen anyway but just wondering.


Sure. The Nav screen swap from a 4x3 to the 16x9 screen is a pretty simple swap. If I remember correctly, on my 2000 740 which originally came with a 4x3 screen, I swapped it to the 16x9 screen before I updated to the MKIII (& later to a MKIV).

That 740iL probably has a MKII Nav unit in the trunk (since it has the 4x3 Nav screen), but that can also be updated to either a MKIII or a MKIV. That also is a pretty simple plug & play.

No wire cutting needed to do either upgrades.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

M.Wong said:


> In the USA, the factory Sport Pacakge was not available until 1999 for the i, and 2000 for the iL.
> 
> The iL's in the USA with the Sport Package did not get the lower gearing.
> 
> ...


Also have the Euro model. :thumbup: Manufacture location is in Europe, and also my dash doesn't say US. It says EUR.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

bmwtime740 said:


> Also have the Euro model. :thumbup: Manufacture location is in Europe, and also my dash doesn't say US. It says EUR.


They were all manufactured in Europe? :dunno:


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

The salesman is showing up today to appriase my gay ass problematic Audi. KBB Suggested Retail in good condition is $ 9,000 with a trade in value of $ 5,000 but I am making agreements to get it for its suggested value. Even though they are pretty similar in mileage, year, packages and such.. I cant wait to get the iL! This was the car I first wanted got this superbly unreliable Audi...

So how does the 740i rated on reliability? I know the transmission is ehh but what about electrical and engine, suspension and such?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

This iL has the hydrolic suspension if you didn't notice. Gives a great ride. Don't know about reliability with that, but it isn't like the car is really old either. Reliability for these cars is pretty high. I've found that the parts aren't terribly expensive, especially compared to your Audi. Most expensive thing are alternaters. But rarely go out. Might want to see if the cooling system has been replaced ever. I've replaced hoses on mine, cheap and easy. My intake manifold had been replaced also, they are plastic, but so are most in modern vehicles. 

I still say go for it, they are really satisfying vehicles.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

M.Wong said:


> They were all manufactured in Europe? :dunno:


Yes but mine also has EUR where yours will say U.S under the MPH in your gauges.


----------



## armenian (Jul 23, 2007)

From all the research I have done, the Sports Package on these cars (ILs) don't come with the 3 spoke M steering wheel, and I have yet to see sports seats on these cars ( That were not swapped in)
Also the IL DOES not come with the steptronic tranny. The 740i's (with sports package) and all 750IL's come with steptronic.

And all of these cars have been built in Germany, according to WIKI.


----------



## armenian (Jul 23, 2007)

BMW 3-SERIES said:


> Quick question - Can the nav be updated any? Looks just a little out dated, looking to go widescreen anyway but just wondering.


I have the navigation unit from my old 525I, 2002. The screen, and the unit that is located in the trunk. 
It is basically plug and play. I don't have the wiring harness, but if you had the screen and the unit you should be able to just plug them into your current wiring harness and it will work. But you should doublecheck.
We can work out a price if you wanna buy it, once you get the car. PM me if you are interested.

And I am not 100% sure, but it seems to me that the car has the sports package.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

armenian said:


> I have the navigation unit from my old 525I, 2002. The screen, and the unit that is located in the trunk.
> It is basically plug and play. I don't have the wiring harness, but if you had the screen and the unit you should be able to just plug them into your current wiring harness and it will work. But you should doublecheck.
> We can work out a price if you wanna buy it, once you get the car. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> And I am not 100% sure, but it seems to me that the car has the sports package.


 "Widescreen nav?"

Its got 17's M Parellels but whatever. I applied for the loan so its official, getting rid of Audi unreliable crap. Edmunds shows 45 bulletins for the 4.2L A6 and only 27 for the 740iL lol I know them ZF trannies are garbage on both Audi and BMW but I'll get it rebuilt. I dont care. Well worth it. Waiting for the approval decision, so I'll keep updated.


----------



## armenian (Jul 23, 2007)

BMW 3-SERIES said:


> "Widescreen nav?"


Yes it is the wide screen one.

Car Fax will also let you know if it has the sports package or not.
Regardless it's a very nice car! 
Good luck with the loan.


----------

